# When should I replace my Fire HD 8.9?



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

My 5 year-old dunked my HD 8.9 back in February.  It still works, but the screen never fully recovered.  At the time, Amazon offered to let me replace it for $250.  I wasn't ready to replace it at the time, and I had just gotten a new phone that was taking care of most of my mobile browsing needs.

I would have jumped on Best Buy's $229/219 Easter sale, but as luck would have it had JUST requested a $300 Amazon card via Turbo Tax to use for my replacement.

I feel like more price drops are looming, or possibly a new version.  I've held out this long, but with summer around the corner bringing more free reading time, I'm torn.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Trying to judge tech releases is a lot like trying to weigh the real estate market. Prices _might_ fall, that better house _might_ be around the corner...but maybe not. If you're ready for a new one, go ahead and get it. Sure, you might turn around and there will be a new Fire in 3 months...but then you'll be primed for the next next release. And there's always a next next release looming on the horizon...


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm typing this on my new fire as we speak 
On a whim I contacted Amazon customer service yesterday, and they gave a generous discount once again.  I ordered it immediately, and it arrived at 4:30 today!

Never hesitate to contact them--they've always been very helpful.  So glad to have my beautiful screen once again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, lynnfw1!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's great! I don't think (but don't know) that they will come out with a new Fire anyway until the the next maybe the next holidays. The current upgrades of the Fires - Fire 2nd Generation, Fire HD 7" & 8.9" were announced last Sept. & were not shipped until Nov for the 16GB, & Dec for the 32GB.


----------

